# Kurze Standbilder in Spielen



## bounzed (27. August 2016)

Hallo bin neu hier in dem Forum und habe mir aus diesem Grund einen Account erstellt weil es mich wirklich ankotzt und mir langsam echt Kopfschmerzen bereitet.
Vorweg es tut mir Leid wenn ich hier im falschen Unterforum bin.

Also das Problem handelt sich um einen kurzen Lagspike bzw. ein kurzes Standbild. (1 Sekunde)
In Spielen wie CS:GO ist das zum KOTZEN! Dazu kommt das ich mir einen neuen PC um eine gute Stange Geld gekauft habe und mir dieses Problem die Nerven raubt. Sonst funktioniert alles einwandfrei.

Ich habe schon 1-2 Lösungen im Internet gefunden aber nichts hat geholfen! Zum Beispiel das Spiel neu installieren, anderer Grafiktreiber, Anti-Virensoftware deinstallieren/deaktivieren, Programme im Hintergrund schließen, Auflösung im Spiel ändern bzw. Grafiksettings ändern.

Hardware:

CPU - Intel Core i7-6700 @3,4GHz
RAM - 16GB DDR4
GPU - Nvidia GeForce GTX 970
Betriebssystem - Windows 10 Home 64 Bit

Daher ich nicht so das Computer Ass bin weis ich nicht was noch relevant sein könnte um dieses Problem zu lösen.

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe! MFG bounzed


----------



## HisN (27. August 2016)

Was macht denn Deine Hardware wenn die Lags auftreten?
Was sagt der CPU-Takt? Der Graka-Takt? Hast Du aus Performance-Gründen in der msconfig gespielt? An der Auslagerungsdatei?


----------



## bounzed (27. August 2016)

Danke für die extrem schnelle  Antwort! Wie ich schon geschrieben habe bin ich kein Computer Ass, daher es sich um eine Sekunde handelt bei dem Framedrop hab ichs noch nicht beobachtet bzw weiß auch nicht wie ich das beobachten soll.

Ich starte das Spiel ganz normal über Steam muss aber auch ehrlich sagen ich weis nicht was die msconfig geschweige denn die Auslagerungsdatei ist.

Ich entschuldige mich nochmal für meine Unwissenheit.. :X


----------



## HisN (27. August 2016)

FAQ: Performance-Probleme. Es Ruckelt. FPS brechen ein. Framedrops. Lags. - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## bounzed (27. August 2016)

Sehr guter FAQ Thread ich werde mir das genauer anschauen und jeden einzelnen Schritt nachmachen. Meine Letzte Frage wäre wenn weder meine Grafikkarte noch mein CPU throttelt  woran könnte es dann liegen? Kann es was mit meinem 144hz Monitor zu tun haben?

Danke vielmals.


----------



## HisN (27. August 2016)

Z.b. daran, dass auf Deinem Gaming-Mainboard ein Killer-NIC-Chip verbaut ist, und Du den fehlerbehafteten Treiber von der CD benutzt, anstatt Dir einen neuen aus dem Netz zu ziehen. Und der fehlerhafte Treiber sorgt dafür dass Dein RAM sich immer weiter füllt, bis es restlos dicht ist, und der Rechner anfängt auf die HDD/SSD auszulagern. 

Aber das ist natürlich nur geraten, weil ich Dein Mainboard ja gar nicht kenne.


----------

